# Allinone Wine Pump Cleaning



## JaJinAK (Nov 23, 2016)

Trying to find out how others are cleaning, specifically drying, their hose that has the vacuum release and the red and blue ends. Do you remove the hoses from the vacuum release? If you don't, how are you getting this to dry?

Thank you!
Jules


----------



## dralarms (Nov 23, 2016)

If mine gets wine in it I'll suck up a little kmeta into it then I'll hang it so everything runs out. Once in a while I'll take the release button apart and clean it.


----------



## richmke (Nov 23, 2016)

First of all, you should minimize drawing any liquid into that line. The Overflow bottle is to protect the pump against accidental sucking of liquid into that line. Ideally, you never draw liquid, other than vapor, into that line.

I run water through the line (hold one end up to the faucet, and use my hand to make a seal). After that, drip dry. If you really wanted to, you can use the pump to draw air through the line for a while to dry it out.


----------



## ceeaton (Nov 23, 2016)

+1 what @dralarms does - just make sure you do it right after you are done racking/bottling and you shouldn't have any problems. I hang mine on a door leading to the basement, my wife just loves it!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 23, 2016)

I will run some meta thru it - then a good flush of water - then just hang that hose upside from the vacuum release, down to dry out. If you have access to compressed air - you can always blow into it if needed.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 23, 2016)

Hot water and a hang dry for me. While the water goes through, I make sure to open the release valve so that gets a rinse as well. I only do this if I know there's been liquid through there (rare) or I see moisture.


----------



## Johnd (Nov 23, 2016)

Since cleaning is a pet peeve of mine, and the AIO is mostly tubing, I'll share a little technique I use for cleaning my tubing, which I do regularly. 

Get a piece of string longer than your tubing and tie a piece of cloth rag onto it, size the strip of rag to fit snugly into the hose. Coiled in the sink, run hot water through the hose to flush it out. While running the water into the hose, feed the free end of the string into the water stream as it enters the hose, this will thread the string through the tube, you can then pull the rag through. Put whatever you want on the rag, cleaning solution, kmeta, dry rag to dry out, etc. Keeps em clean and sparkling. 

I also have a couple of tubing cleaners made of a length of electrical wire with the insulation still on it. Same principle, rag on one end, feed the wire through the tube, pull the rag through to clean / dry. When you're done with it, it rolls into a neat little coil for storage. 

A little anal? OK, I admit that, but if you've not cleaned the inside of your hoses with any kind of friction / abrasion and they're looking a little dull, you'll be surprised to see what comes out on the rag.


----------



## bkisel (Nov 23, 2016)

So about much time is involved with the cleanup of the AIO after usage?


----------



## jburtner (Nov 23, 2016)

Just a couple min along with the othher cleanup tasks. 

I sucked a bunch of wine into my overflow bottle and a little went through the lump itself  how should I clean?

That was a while ago and it seems to work fine but wouldn't mind cleaning it up inside if possible. 

Thx!
-jb


----------



## dralarms (Nov 23, 2016)

bkisel said:


> So about much time is involved with the cleanup of the AIO after usage?



Very little. Dump the bottle and rinse the vacuum hose out if you get any wine in it.



jburtner said:


> Just a couple min along with the othher cleanup tasks.
> 
> I sucked a bunch of wine into my overflow bottle and a little went through the lump itself  how should I clean?
> 
> ...




If it starts acting up contact [email protected], he can fix it PDQ


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 23, 2016)

jburtner said:


> Just a couple min along with the othher cleanup tasks.
> 
> I sucked a bunch of wine into my overflow bottle and a little went through the lump itself  how should I clean?
> 
> ...


*
If this happens to ANYONE - please contact me ASAP *

There is a procedure that I will walk with you over the phone to help the pump reed valves and such from getting too sticky and not working properly. I also can overhaul the entire vacuum pump assembly at a very reasonable amount. 

*I do not believe in - if it is broke - throw it out and buy new*

contact me directly - [email protected]linonewinepump.com - or contact me thru the main page of my website


----------



## dralarms (Nov 23, 2016)

See what I mean


----------



## jburtner (Nov 23, 2016)

Ok. I'll drop you a line after the holiday. This was months ago so probably pretty much gtg. 

Thx!
-j


----------



## JaJinAK (Nov 23, 2016)

Thank you very much for the responses and the pm Steve. Sounds like no one really separates the hoses so I will not either. This forum is the best!!
Jules


----------

